# Let me draw your betta~!



## Shamber

Hi everybody~! Shamber here! I am a manga and anime artist and I wanted to know if I could draw your bettas!

I'm in the drawing mood and ready to draw your fishies!!!

*But they wouldn't be drawn as fish...They'd be drawn half human~!!!*

Here's an example~ It's my OC Serray.










So comment with a picture if you want me to draw your beautiful betta! 
I will upload the drawings to my album and post them here ^^

Also, If you would like to see more of my works please visit my Deviant Art: http://shambers.deviantart.com/
If you like my works, why not donate some points on DA? 

Thank you so much~! I look forward to drawing your fishies!!!


----------



## WildFlower

Do you think you could draw Rikuo for me? He would be in my albums or you can base him off of my avatar. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Shamber

WildFlower said:


> Do you think you could draw Rikuo for me? He would be in my albums or you can base him off of my avatar. Thanks in advance!


Beautiful fish~! I'll get started right away ^^


----------



## WildFlower

Thank you! I'm so excited to see what he looks like!!


----------



## LebronTheBetta

Can you draw Lebron? Clearer pics are in my albums.


----------



## Shamber

LebronTheBetta said:


> Can you draw Lebron? Clearer pics are in my albums.


Totally~! Is he named after the basket ball player? I could draw him playing basket ball! ^^


----------



## LebronTheBetta

Yep. Do whatever you want. He even has a white face. Like Lebron's white band. Lol


----------



## Shamber

LebronTheBetta said:


> Yep. Do whatever you want. He even has a white face. Like Lebron's white band. Lol


COOL!!! I draw him as soon as I can ^^


----------



## LebronTheBetta

OK. ^^ You should make a list. So when someone asks you, you can keep track.


----------



## teeneythebetta

I'd love one of my female betta, teeney if you get time  Thanks!


----------



## Shamber

teeneythebetta said:


> I'd love one of my female betta, teeney if you get time  Thanks!


Aww cute~! I'll start her as soon as possible!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

teeneythebetta said:


> I'd love one of my female betta, teeney if you get time  Thanks!


^
-
-
-
-love your new avi lol!


lOVE your art!


----------



## teeneythebetta

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> ^
> -
> -
> -
> -love your new avi lol!
> 
> 
> lOVE your art!


Haha thank you! I change my avatar A LOT. lol


----------



## Shamber

WildFlower said:


> Thank you! I'm so excited to see what he looks like!!



Done ^^ Hope you like him


----------



## Shamber

LebronTheBetta said:


> OK. ^^ You should make a list. So when someone asks you, you can keep track.


I can't edit the first post again... Or do you know how...Cuz the little edit button at the bottom right corner isn't there any more


----------



## LebronTheBetta

Just make a reply.  Just update now and then. You can't edit after 20 minutes?


----------



## Shamber

LebronTheBetta said:


> Just make a reply.  Just update now and then. You can't edit after 20 minutes?


Alrighty~! Also...It's about midnight where I am so I'm going to start your drawing first thing in the morning ^^


----------



## Shamber

*DRAWINGS TO DO~*

LebronTheBetta
TeeneyTheBetta

*FINISHED DRAWINGS~*

WildFlower


----------



## LebronTheBetta

OK. I'm almost about to sleep anyway. Lol Good night. ^^


----------



## WildFlower

OMG I love him! Thank you so much for taking the time to draw him!! You are so talented!


----------



## Sprinkles55

Oohh this seems fun!  If you wouldn't mind, could you draw Sprinkles? I have an album of him on my profile for picture reference.


----------



## Shamber

Sprinkles55 said:


> Oohh this seems fun!  If you wouldn't mind, could you draw Sprinkles? I have an album of him on my profile for picture reference.


Alrighty~! I'll start yours as soon as I get everyone elses done ^^


----------



## Shamber

WildFlower said:


> OMG I love him! Thank you so much for taking the time to draw him!! You are so talented!


You're welcome!~ I'm glad you like him! And thank you so much ^^


----------



## Shamber

Finished with Lebron the Betta~! I know basketballs don't go underwater.... F Logic XD


----------



## jeremywadejunior

You are very talented!! These are quite creative!


----------



## Shamber

jeremywadejunior said:


> You are very talented!! These are quite creative!


Thank you so much!


----------



## LebronTheBetta

You're really talented! Sorry I was late, went grocery shopping. I love the basketball on finger bit.


----------



## Shamber

LebronTheBetta said:


> You're really talented! Sorry I was late, went grocery shopping. I love the basketball on finger bit.


Glad you like it~! And it's okay ^^ as long as you got it


----------



## Shamber

Teeney!!!!


----------



## teeneythebetta

OMG she looks AMAZING!! thank you so much!!


----------



## Shamber

You're welcome ^^


----------



## mkayum

It'd be awesome if you draw my favorite betta fish, Unicorn..


















Sorry for the heavy pics! c:


----------



## Shamber

TO DO

Sprinkles 
Unicorn

*I'm going to close this now ^^ No more requests please *


----------



## bananasammy8

I love this! Could you do Cherokee for me? Thank you!:-D


----------



## Shamber

Sorry...one arm is longer than the other XD I was too far into the drawing to fix it


----------



## Shamber

mkayum said:


> It'd be awesome if you draw my favorite betta fish, Unicorn..
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the heavy pics! c:


I'm not good at separating males from females....so is Unicorn a boy or girl?


----------



## LebronTheBetta

Unicorn is a boy. Longer fins!


----------



## mkayum

Shamber said:


> I'm not good at separating males from females....so is Unicorn a boy or girl?


He's a boy haha! c: Sorry I should have added a small detail... lol He is just a male veiltail.


----------



## mkayum

LebronTheBetta said:


> Unicorn is a boy. Longer fins!


Right..


----------



## ukandy

hi can you draw me Tango


----------



## Sprinkles55

Aww thank you! This is definitely creative  I love it!


----------



## Shayebri

Could you draw Piccolo for me? She's a female VT, in my avatar. But she's more of a teal color than indigo.


----------



## Little Leaf

!!! BEAUTIFUL! could you draw MY betta? its a blue veiltail, male (avatar pic)


----------



## mamanemeth1

I don't know how much time you have on your hands, haha. But I'd love my 3 boys drawn. You are TRULY talented. It would be an honor! Seriously.

Patriot. Casper. Roony


----------



## a123andpoof

Hi, if you have time and are still doing these I would love one of my bettas done. this is Sakura


----------



## MusicArtBettas

Could you draw Jimmy for me? Im going to try to attach a pic of him here but, he is in my album! I love your work!! No way you are from nebraska!! Cool!


----------



## Pixielator

I thought Shamber asked for no more requests???


----------



## a123andpoof

I had read through the thread and didnt see anything of her asking.


----------



## Pixielator

Shamber said:


> TO DO
> 
> Sprinkles
> Unicorn
> 
> *I'm going to close this now ^^ No more requests please *


Right here. ^
On the 4th page.


----------



## a123andpoof

Oh oops didnt see that, and I thought I had read all the posts. Oh well XD


----------



## Pixielator

Everyone probably just skimmed passed it without reading that part because they thought it was the signature since its a different color.


----------



## Little Leaf

a123andpoof said:


> Oh oops didnt see that, and I thought I had read all the posts. Oh well XD


same here ;-;


----------



## megaredize

Shamber said:


> Teeney!!!!



Teeney soooo pretty!


----------



## misterBetta22

Ooh tell me the secret to your success! :thankyou: !


----------



## kirby13580

You could draw my newest betta!
(Go to my profile and click the orange fishie!!! Thanks!


----------



## Little Leaf

your drawing are so beautiful, shamber!!


----------



## katydidmischief

Your drawings are gorgeous!


----------



## harleraven

Wow, you are really talented!


----------

